# The Beaver Flops...



## LuckyKBoxer (May 9, 2011)

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=645865&GT1=28101

Anyone else thinking the reason the movie flopped had more to do with the idea being completely ridiculous and not so much because it is Mel Gibson.

I bet if he comes up with a good story for a new Mad Max sequel, and puts together a good budget for a movie that it will make a buttload of money and get him back in the general publics good graces.

I dont get why these actors change gears on their movie types and expect a good reaction... Mels an action guy, a high paced, slightly crazy, kick *** and get his *** kicked type of star.. thats what peopel want to see him do... I dont think anyone wants to see Mel talking to a tore up beaver puppet for an hour and a half no matter how good they might feel at the end... sounds like a good role for a woody allen type... not a Mel Gibson type


----------



## Nomad (May 9, 2011)

Combination of bad concept, no promotion, and a leading man who's made anti-semitic and misogynist rants while publicly imploding, and was allegedly physically abusive as well.  

How was this *not* a massive blockbuster?


----------



## billc (May 11, 2011)

I heard Jodi Foster on a local radio show with film critic richard roeper.  I'm not a fan of roeper's but he said it was an amazingly good film and that Jodi Foster, the director, actually made it work.  He said he went in as skeptical as anyone, and he is not easily pleased as a critic, and he thought it was great.  I think that both the premise and Mel's recent problems really hurt the movie.  I haven't seen it yet, and I will wait for it to come to the local red box, but I'm curious about what I have heard.  Everyone who has seen it says it's good.
However, critics are not like the rest of us.  Another critic I sometimes listen to, Michael medved, once made the point that film critics see so many movies that it is hard to get them interested in regular movies.  They tend to react to movies that are extremely unique, something that can catch their attention.  Normal people, he points out, are looking to be entertained for 2 hours, to escape from the real world for a short period of time.  That tends to be the reason there is sometimes a difference in the reviews of critics and the actual box office of movies.
I'll check it out on redbox and see if it is actually good.


----------

